# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Pictures of live Game Animals..

## nak

There used to be a thread on the other forum with pictures of live game animals which had some great pics. I searched for a similar one here and couldn't find one so thought I'd start one (if there is an existing one - can someone point me in the right direction)

I haven't bothered really trying with the camera before but of late (particularly when the freezer is full), I've been trying to take pictures rather than get something on the ground, and I've found that it's just as challenging, if not more, trying to get a good pic than actually shooting one.

I'll start off with a young Sambar stag that was out enjoying the afternoon sun on a cold afternoon.

DSCN1429 by nak _80, on Flickr

----------


## nak

And a couple of late spring tahr out in the tussock

DSCN0137 by nak _80, on Flickr

----------


## mawzer308

Mum and Bambi having a feed.

----------


## Shootm

Some overseas

----------


## MSL



----------


## MSL



----------


## nak

Another young Sambar 

IMG_0116 by nak _80, on Flickr

----------


## Gibo

Fawn up in my shit last roar. Just would not piss off  :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

Roe doe and her two fawns.

----------


## Sideshow

ibex Switzerland

Boar in France eating one of there own “it’s what he would have wanted”! :XD: 


All taken with the iPhone.

----------


## Cigar

We had six baby rabbits hanging out down the end of the drive so I set up the game camera on the fence next to the burrow entrance. It's just a cheap cam from the 1-day website but the quality of the photos and video was pretty good, but that's at a range of about 2m.
The black rabbit is Dad I think, and he actually had his tongue sticking out for 1 shot.
The cat is ours, a feral kitten from work I brought home about 3 years ago.

----------


## Shearer

Young buck.

----------


## Cigar

I cranked up the old desktop today, here are some photos from a (non-hunting) trip to North America 15 years ago.
All animals are wild and free range, lots of photos but they are only 40-50kb each so hopefully load quickly.

----------


## Micky Duck

close to 1500mtrs away across the rangitata

----------


## Micky Duck

4 at about 800yards.

----------


## Sideshow

Taken by the good wife who’s just gotten back from SA
Thought this a good shot of a lionesses hunting. 
She got another of a big Leopard I’ll post soon

----------


## Shearer

What's it hunting????

----------


## oneshot

> What's it hunting????


The person with the camera

----------


## Sideshow

Nar she beat her to the punch and brought back this lot :Thumbsup: 

Think she more thinking where did that lot go :O O:

----------


## GravelBen

Does this count as a game animal?  :ORLY: 

DSC_3951 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_3955 by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

We got to within about 50 meters from this family of three and then they trotted off and started grazing again at 150 meters. Not too far from Invercargill but in a somewhat remote area - we were looking for Chamoix.

----------


## JoshC

A few randoms from this year 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nak

Some great pics in this thread fellas

----------


## Tahr



----------


## Sideshow



----------


## chainsaw

some west coast stags "posing for the trail cam".

----------


## GravelBen

Caribou (1) by Ben, on Flickr
Caribou (2) by Ben, on Flickr
Caribou (3) by Ben, on Flickr
Caribou (4) by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## time out

Great idea @nac - I hope you get plenty of pictures 
A bit historic - but my first attempt at live game photography - around 45 years ago - maybe 25m away from her

----------


## time out

March 17 - I enjoyed playing the fool with this boy - 50 pics later he spotted me and ran off

----------


## sneeze

[img]IMG_0179 by Sneeze again, on Flickr[/img]

----------


## Ham 7mm



----------


## Ham 7mm



----------


## Ernie

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Picture of wild English deer on Exmoor from a face book page .

----------


## Ernie



----------


## GravelBen

DSC_6788 by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## GravelBen

Poser by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Sideshow

Whilst making a coffee this morning I spied this little chap raiding my neighbors green house :ORLY:

----------


## 300_BLK



----------


## R93

Bachelor group of bulls on the hot n fucking windy side of the Alps.
BTW I friggen hate spear grass.
Waited for 4 hours in the howling wind and burning sun before they got up and allowed a shot.
German fella I had with me is like me and very susceptible to sunburn.
We both got cooked even using heaps of sunscreen. 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

I'll play

----------


## Ham 7mm



----------


## sometimes1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Where that goat go?
Where that dog go? :Wink:  :XD:  classic  :Thumbsup:

----------


## shift14

Cropped photo to show how pretty he was....and still is

B

----------


## mawzer308

Not the best photo, a couple of Nanny Tahr.

----------


## MSL

> Attachment 109233
> 
> Cropped photo to show how pretty he was....and still is
> 
> B


Looks to be in good order

----------


## shift14

> Looks to be in good order


He was, and must’ve been busy the night before, he bedded down soon after this was taken.





B

----------


## shift14

This one needs a hole in him quickly



B

----------


## MSL

Ive got a fresh packet of holes here....

----------


## muzza



----------


## Dreamer



----------


## Gkp

I could hear him thrashing up scrub but couldn't see him. After 20 minutes I thought I should move location to find the source of the noise, when I stood up he was right underneath me! I took some pics and left him in peace hoping he would survive a few more years.

----------


## Dreamer

Funny what you can run in to chasing wallabies sometimes.

----------


## Gkp

I dig this forum post. Makes me want to get out and take more photos. This is a pic from this roar. Not sure what he is saying but I am pretty sure he wasn't paying attention to me.

----------


## GravelBen

I saw @Pengy out for a swim the other day.

Penguin swimming by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Pengy

Too darn cold for me down there 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

American chip-monk, and a Golden Plover on the English North Pennine moors (whoops...I've put these into the wrong thread. Oh well, too late n ow).

----------


## Sideshow

A couple young fallas. 
 must have enjoyed that Waikato  :O O:

----------


## MSL

That last picture is really something

----------


## Sideshow

Thanks @MSL was getting dark and out she stepped. Had a young one with her at around 18months old.
Pretty cool to see as I thought Id never see another one  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hunterAT

Great pictures, thanks for sharing! :Thumbsup: 

A few from a different part of the world...

----------


## Sideshow

Not mine but still pretty neat so Id thought Id chuck it up!

----------


## Sako851

That first one is unreal

----------


## Cigar

Yeah, I can't decide who is crazier - the animal or the photographer!

----------


## Edunn

Will kick off the new year with a couple of hinds I got up close and personal with on a recent pre-roar reccy.

----------


## Mathias

One I took ages ago that I have just found. Lovely hind that spent a bit of time around me until she got a whiff.

----------


## Edunn

> One I took ages ago that I have just found. Lovely hind that spent a bit of time around me until she got a whiff.
> 
> Attachment 127536


Awesome @Mathias. What camera setup are you using?

----------


## Mathias

> Awesome @Mathias. What camera setup are you using?


That was from an old Panasonic Lumix 12mp camera. She was at about 12m distance. Using a camo face veil and backed up to a manuka bush did the trick.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

A couple from the other day

----------


## Sideshow

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OLAtcrB0GZg
Just been up here. 
Roads shut at present due to just a tad bit of snow. 
But ran into this little hardy guy at the top.

----------


## Dreamer



----------


## GravelBen

When you don't have a rifle or a big camera lens with you...



Hint: right click the picture and go 'view image' then you can see it bigger.

----------


## Shearer

> When you don't have a rifle or a big camera lens with you...
> 
> Attachment 128219
> 
> Hint: right click the picture and go 'view image' then you can see it bigger.


Nice. What distance?

----------


## R93

> When you don't have a rifle or a big camera lens with you...
> 
> Attachment 128219
> 
> Hint: right click the picture and go 'view image' then you can see it bigger.


Chamoose?

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

> Nice. What distance?


Hmm, good question... probably around 4-500m I think. Shot with a 50mm lens and then cropped down a bit for that image.

----------


## mawzer308

Got to within 40m of this Sika spiker today.

----------


## Shearer

Chamois on the rocks.

----------


## 308

Unremarkable but for the fact that it is 50m from my front door

Note - I haven't got the date time settings on the trailcam correct

----------


## Tahr

Last night

----------


## Shootm



----------


## Shootm



----------


## Hayden C

Young Chamois out for a mid-afternoon stroll

----------


## Hayden C

Cant seem to edit the other pics out!

----------


## Shearer

> Cant seem to edit the other pics out!


I know the feeling. Not sure how you do it.

----------


## mawzer308

One from 2 weeks ago, I was glassing a face looked to my left and a silly young sika hind was staring at me. Had enough time to take my pack off and grab the phone out for a quick snap.

----------


## Gkp

I have been a bit slack carrying the camera this year and given we got off to a false start I haven't got too many pics but here is a couple from this year.

----------


## superdiver

Crap photo as taken with my phone but 4 fallow feeding up about 50m from me. Had the bow and was reasonably open so sat and watched instead

----------


## john m

My daughter took this one during lock down.

----------


## Mathias

Going back awhile now but thought I would share.





Same stag as my avatar

----------


## video hunter

Well done....

----------


## Gkp

The Boys!

----------


## Liam258

A few from the Wap block last year.

----------


## G.I_Joel

Lockdown stags were roaring so put up the camera to see what was about

----------


## Huntnfish4vr

Spent 2 hours with this family not far off the road in Arthurs Pass. They became so comfortable with my presence they were just lying there chewing their cuds at about 30m. What an amazing experience.

----------


## Huntnfish4vr

A few more from up close.

----------


## Gkp

The latest overnighter.

----------


## Gkp



----------


## chainsaw

love the look on that Fallow buck's face

----------


## Gkp

> love the look on that Fallow buck's face


 @chainsaw The one with grass still in his mouth I am guessing. That's my favourite pic. I stalked in on him and was trying to get a picture of him from about 3 metres above on a rocky ledge but I accidentally kicked a small rock off and he ran about 50 yards and looked back at me. A nice animal, hopefully I catch up with him in a couple of years.

----------


## chainsaw

yep, that's the one..... with the "WTF?" look on his face. Well done, good stalking skills and camera work

----------


## Lucky

> A few more from up close.


Exceptional pics , well done

----------


## Dreamer

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Looks like he has just got out of a mud bath.

----------


## burtonator

A couple of pics i shot

----------


## Lucky

Very nice @ burtonater , looks like they both new something was up

----------


## Liam258

Awesome photos @Gkp! Some great Fallow bucks

----------


## Sika Seeker

Few pics from couple weeks ago

----------


## Micky Duck

look at that plurry gorse!!!!!!! why oh why couldnt the plurry Poms build post n wire fences like "normal people" if ever a geanie pops out of a bottle the 1st wish will be to send all that prickle shite back to pomgolia where it belongs.

----------


## bluebaiter222

looks like Dama Dama have it bonzai cropped well.

----------


## Dreamer



----------


## mawzer308

Few hinds enjoying the sun.

----------


## RUMPY

Hind and yearling resting in the sun.

----------


## mawzer308

Outstanding! @Dusty Fog

----------


## Moa Hunter

> crawled to within 10 yds of these two
> 
> Attachment 153592
> 
> Attachment 153593


Gordon Roberts would be impressed !

----------


## Hayden C



----------


## Hayden C

Not sure why I'm getting double posts and cant seem to edit it?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Not sure why I'm getting double posts and cant seem to edit it?


Gordon Roberts would be well impressed with your photos too Hayden !

----------


## tiroahunta

Hard case. Saw this post n had come across some pictures. Taken 20ish years ago. 

Came across this sow n had suckers in a nest under trees. Was 2/-3 metres away when I was taking photos. 





Last one is a photo of nest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 154834
> 
> Attachment 154835
> 
> Attachment 154835
> 
> Attachment 154837
> 
> Attachment 154837


Great photo of the Sambar.

----------


## Moa Hunter

If any young fellas are interested to know why I mentioned Gordon Roberts there is a film of him here:https://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&rc...IpO6KC97QUIZV2 There is also footage of a BAR with extended mag being used on a pig

----------


## Lucky

> Attachment 154834
> 
> Attachment 154835
> 
> Attachment 154835
> 
> Attachment 154837
> 
> Attachment 154837


Samba hind with fawn is a beaut

----------


## Sika Seeker

Been chasing the deer around with the camera a lot more lately. Haven’t pulled the trigger on one since May apart from missing a hind in September in retaruke. Been really enjoying just getting out and taking photos. These are a few of my better ones up nice and close

----------


## superdiver

> Attachment 156035
> Attachment 156036
> Attachment 156037
> Attachment 156038
> Attachment 156039
> Attachment 156040
> 
> Been chasing the deer around with the camera a lot more lately. Haven’t pulled the trigger on one since May apart from missing a hind in September in retaruke. Been really enjoying just getting out and taking photos. These are a few of my better ones up nice and close


Time to get the bow out

----------


## Sika Seeker

Haha mate I been thinking the same thing. Need to give it a go

----------


## viper

@Sika Seeker , great photo's love the one of the fawn.
Always thought a cross bow would be interesting to try.

----------


## 30late

A couple of photos from my new cannon sx70HS , taken new years day Southern Ruahines.

----------


## Pav

Hind & fawn taken off my phone while out for a successful pig hunt - 4th Jan...


No explanation needed...

----------


## vulcannz

That look on the dog on the lefts face, it screams "hurry up and take the damned photo"

----------


## TeRei

Heading down to the PiroPiro Flats today at 10am what did we see crossing the road in daylight? A lovely NZ brown kiwi. Really amazing..

----------


## scotty

> Heading down to the PiroPiro Flats today at 10am what did we see crossing the road in daylight? A lovely NZ brown kiwi. Really amazing..


shhhh 
no kiwi in pureora...........nothing to see here......

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Hind & fawn taken off my phone while out for a successful pig hunt - 4th Jan...
> Attachment 157726Attachment 157727
> 
> No explanation needed...
> Attachment 157728


That pig is an unusual colour. Is that a colour that has always been common in the area ? To me it looks like he has a bit of Euro Blood, which is starting to spread around

----------


## hotsoup

Westland July 2020

----------


## hotsoup

Westland June 2020

All of my images are taken with a Samsung Galaxy S10 through a Swaro ATS

----------


## wsm junkie

> Attachment 158461
> Westland June 2020
> 
> All of my images are taken with a Samsung Galaxy S10 through a Swaro ATS


Man, thats a stunning pic....very  :Cool:

----------


## hotsoup

Cheers! Love getting in close. Those 2 bulls are probably dead, photographed them up the Karangarua.

----------


## shift14

May 2020. Saved by uneven tops.....taken at 55 yds.

B

----------


## hotsoup

Ripper!!

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 158501
> 
> May 2020. Saved by uneven tops.....taken at 55 yds.
> 
> B


Cheeky bugger in the crop during daylight.

----------


## shift14

> Cheeky bugger in the crop during daylight.


He/they can’t resist good tucker. It was early evening and he was feasting, ripping whole plants out. Watched him for at least 10 minutes. We used a lot of dead ground to get close, and got a real thrill just watching him. Great opportunity to get some good pics with the Canon.

B

----------


## chainsaw

he's mud fat, surrounded by winter crops & looking mighty pleased with himself.

----------


## mawzer308

> If any young fellas are interested to know why I mentioned Gordon Roberts there is a film of him here:https://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&rc...IpO6KC97QUIZV2 There is also footage of a BAR with extended mag being used on a pig


Bloody good watch, thanks for sharing the link.

----------


## superdiver

> Attachment 158501
> 
> May 2020. Saved by uneven tops.....taken at 55 yds.
> 
> B


Such a great photo!

----------


## hotsoup

Stag from the weekend, grow boy!

----------


## mawzer308

Some good potential there @hotsoup . Here's a couple of Sika from last week.

----------


## Ham 7mm



----------


## Ham 7mm

Not a game animal, but camped next to a tarn on the west coast full of these native frogs earlier in the year. First time I've ever encountered them an miles from any other water sources etc. Something differnt anyway, maybe they are a comment thing in the tarns on the coast?

----------


## Trout

Got a few in our front gardens.Start croaking in a bit of summer rain sometimes.Must be bloody freezing in the winter tho,sometimes minus 14c to -16c.Few yrs ago was minus 20c one winters morning.They must have built in heaters.Dry river bed most of the time,about 300yds away.

----------


## Padox



----------


## Gkp

> Not a game animal, but camped next to a tarn on the west coast full of these native frogs earlier in the year. First time I've ever encountered them an miles from any other water sources etc. Something differnt anyway, maybe they are a comment thing in the tarns on the coast?
> Attachment 163841


Will be the croak soon @Ham 7mm you will be making plans to find this guy again

----------


## hotsoup



----------


## Sarvo

More detail on that @hotsoup
Camera? Distance etc GPS location :-)

----------


## hotsoup

Samsung S10 with a phoneskope using a Swaro ATS 20-60

About 150yards. Up the Karangarua. 4hours up a side creek from valley floor @Sarvo

----------


## hotsoup

Last week

----------


## Sako851

Awesome photo

----------


## Hunteast

Canterbury Public Land. Climbed high to find these 2 from 4 in the group. About 100 metres away with my Canon SX50.

----------


## Danny

> Last week 
> 
> Attachment 165186


Brilliant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Finnwolf

> Last week 
> 
> Attachment 165186


What a cracker of a photograph!

----------


## Tahr

Snapped this a few days ago.

----------


## Shearer

> Last week 
> 
> Attachment 165186


Fantastic pose from the stag and those hinds look lika a two for one shot.

----------


## hotsoup

I will post a link to the YouTube film thats being made from this trip. Will be a while away yet

----------


## Swanny

Nice we spiker

----------


## Hunteast

Otago spiker. Stalked in to about 70 yards with my Canon SX50.

----------


## hotsoup

11pt stag, another 2 years he maybe a goody

----------


## hotsoup

Here's the teaser

https://youtu.be/WWq3vZ7XV_k

----------


## chainsaw

> 11pt stag, another 2 years he maybe a goody
> 
> Attachment 165304


wow, that's pretty steep country & impressive stag. Cool photo

----------


## hotsoup

Young buck, few days ago

----------


## Dreamer



----------


## Mad_Fisho

Not the most amazing quality photos but was an amazing memorable experience - spent an hour with these 3 Sika last year up close in the bush!

----------


## canuck hunter

North American game

----------


## Dyls

Came across this handsome wee fella last week.

----------


## burtonator

A couple of photos from a recent trip
im no wizz with a camera so pretty stoked with these

----------


## 30late

A few random photos from the last year or so.

----------


## canuck hunter

A few more

----------


## doinit

> Gordon Roberts would be impressed !


Yes he would be indeed..

----------


## Gkp

It's been a while since my last confession.....
I have been carrying a spotting scope instead of a camera so not many pics. Anyway here is a average photo of a young 12 I would like to catch up with in a couple of years

----------


## 30late

Took this photo back in May , there were a few stags still roaring so didn't want to disturb them ,they were only about 100 yds away and thought I mite get the perfect photo ,was just waiting for them to pose nicely but the hind moved behind the bush and then must have seen me moving around and promptly scarpered .

A couple of weeks ago was on a property for a fallow hunt and so saw this red yearling in a paddock amongst these sheep, quite hard case I thought , maybe thinks it's a sheep

----------


## canuck hunter

On the road trying to be road kill

----------


## 30late

> On the road trying to be road kill


That brings back some good memories for me as I spent three years living in Winnipeg  Manitoba working as a truck driver.
Several times I saw Moose on the road and had a couple of close calls , one was a magnificent Bull Moose with a trophy head on him , it was a sight I shall never forget. Thanks for posting

----------


## Cigar

> On the road trying to be road kill


I remember seeing I sign on the side of the road in Newfoundland, near Gros Morne national park iirc, it had the number of road accidents for that year. Accidents involving caribou was zero, and accidents involving moose worked out to something like 1/week (this was in late October or early November, so was 40 something I think).

----------


## Tahr

During last roar.

----------


## canuck hunter

> I remember seeing I sign on the side of the road in Newfoundland, near Gros Morne national park iirc, it had the number of road accidents for that year. Accidents involving caribou was zero, and accidents involving moose worked out to something like 1/week (this was in late October or early November, so was 40 something I think).


They call moose "Newfie speed bumps"

----------


## canuck hunter

These are the moose I kill these days

----------


## 30late

Passed a few of these signs while over there .

----------


## Shootm

A couple of photos from my game camera.

----------


## Martin358

> During last roar.
> 
> Attachment 175679


Peekaboo?

----------


## Northkiwi



----------


## scotty

let out a whistle and this one stopped for a pic before running off

----------


## Swanny

Inquisitive yearling paused for a photo

----------


## Pav

Plenty of photos, bit slack at posting...
Couple Chamois from earlier in the year


Pair of young Bulls from the Wapiti ballot

----------


## hotsoup



----------


## hotsoup



----------


## Sika Seeker

Few photos from november, have tried to catch up with this fella again but no dice so far

----------


## Sideshow

Soild looking head  :Cool:

----------


## charliehorse

He looks delicious

----------


## mawzer308

Glad you didn't shoot him then, an absolute crime shooting stags like that in soft velvet, well done.

----------


## Sika Seeker

Very much a watcher that time of year. Have been back twice since November to keep tabs on him but he’s houdiniing me. Will go for another look in the next couple of weeks then leave him till post roar. Fingers crossed he is still walking. Public land

----------


## mawzer308

Nice, currently playing that game with a Jap 8ptr, around the 175ds mark.

----------


## Sika Seeker

Nice bro, I’ll be into the japs next couple of weeks

----------


## Tahr



----------


## Sideshow

What’s that @Tahr a 9?

----------


## Tahr

> Whats that @Tahr a 9?


Nothing flash  @Sideshow. But Brian shot its best friend the next day and that was a 12, 36" long. Meanwhile a couple of gullies away I was banging over yearlings.  :Have A Nice Day:  This was all over the last couple of days.

----------


## Sideshow

That’s a nice head looks very even.  Apart from that little tine on the bottom left. 
Need to post a few of those in the Stags and Bucks 2022 thread. @Brian @Tahr
Nice going.

----------


## Mooseman

Well Done guys

----------


## Sideshow

One for the coming Rod buck season

----------


## Cigar

> One for the coming Rod buck season


Is that just before Roe buck season?   :Wink:

----------


## Nathan F

Photo from iPhone taken from 40 yds. A spiker during golden hour with less than a minute left to live

----------


## Tahr

> Photo from iPhone taken from 40 yds. A spiker during golden hour with less than a minute left to live 
> Attachment 191257


Sika country?

----------


## Nathan F

> Sika country?


No couldn’t be further away. Reminiscent of it though !

----------


## Dreamer

Sunbathing anyone?

----------


## PerazziSC3

Not a great photo but one of them appeared to have a slightly piebald face

----------


## keengunNic

Young red left to grow in the ruahines

----------


## Cigar

> Not a great photo but one of them appeared to have a slightly piebald face


Looks very much like a whitetail - what general area/region?

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Looks very much like a whitetail - what general area/region?


Yeh mate whitetail. Top ones face was just a bit different

----------


## XR500

> Sunbathing anyone?
> Attachment 191939


You can see why cullers called them redskins!

----------


## bumblefoot

An old pic from about 10-years ago from eastern Taranaki

----------


## charliehorse

I think they know you're there :Wink:

----------


## 30late

A few photos from a recent weekend walkabout in the Ruahines,
In that last photo stag is just visible down in that small gut.

----------


## Dreamer

Hide and seek today

----------


## MSL

have a four minute video of this stag.  I roar back and forth with him and another unseen stag in the bush.  After I roar over top of him a couple times, he decides to wander away ever so slowly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ando2506

A stag coming in to check us out.

----------


## Billbob

Below are a few photos from last weekend on a private land, no stags taken. Were after an old stag that had been seen a few times the week before, but couldn't find him this day.

----------


## small_caliber

From overseas

----------


## small_caliber

Some more

----------


## Micky Duck



----------


## Micky Duck

@RUMPY  this off my phone....... taken in May beside track we were on the other day...was all of 10 yards Maximum away.
thanks for your help re phone posting,Mrs worked out the rest...I needed to log in on chrome not google....

----------


## RUMPY

Well done mate. Your posts will now be next level.  :36 1 11:

----------


## Dundee

Bo the labrador seperated these two.Not a good idea when mum was piggy backing joey.

----------


## small_caliber

don't know why everyone hasn't got one of these in the cupboard

----------


## Tahr



----------


## Tahr

> Attachment 201448


This time last year there was one buck in this cold and isolated gully, and I left him. Last week there were 4 in te same gully, so I felt rewarded for my constraint. Over the last 3 years we have never seen more than one at a time and only occasionally. Last week we saw 9, and all in small groups. Im not good at showing trigger constraint but obviously these are the rewards.

----------


## Dundee

My old eyes need reading goggles now but I can still spot a hare with the naked eye at 100 yards.

And no problem with the 14p Stirling.....Sorry it is no longer live but was then :Grin:

----------


## Shearer



----------


## chainsaw

Young stag showing some good potential for future generations years

----------


## Dyls

Couple wee fallow I let walk on Saturday afternoon.
Cute wee fellas.

----------


## Trout

Took this photo from a local road tonight,I just didnt want to be in the poaching court notices. :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

A few from the weekend.

----------


## Dundee

A few live hares tonight...the buggers didn't drop at that distance with my faithfull .22

----------


## Micky Duck

my girlfriends have come out to play again.

----------


## Micky Duck

ffirst photo is at about 800 yards,and Im guessing 2nd one is about 500yards...now I will go onto google earth and see just how far out my guess is...should be fun.



924 and 683....Piece of piss to guarantee measurement is spot on as first was taken from our accomidation door,leaning on door frame and 2nd was taken using fence post to steady camera.....

----------


## RUMPY

Well done mate. Your posts will now be next level.  :36 1 11:

----------


## Dundee

Bo the labrador seperated these two.Not a good idea when mum was piggy backing joey.

----------


## small_caliber

don't know why everyone hasn't got one of these in the cupboard

----------


## Tahr



----------


## Tahr

> Attachment 201448


This time last year there was one buck in this cold and isolated gully, and I left him. Last week there were 4 in te same gully, so I felt rewarded for my constraint. Over the last 3 years we have never seen more than one at a time and only occasionally. Last week we saw 9, and all in small groups. Im not good at showing trigger constraint but obviously these are the rewards.

----------


## Dundee

My old eyes need reading goggles now but I can still spot a hare with the naked eye at 100 yards.

And no problem with the 14p Stirling.....Sorry it is no longer live but was then :Grin:

----------


## Shearer



----------


## chainsaw

Young stag showing some good potential for future generations years

----------


## Dyls

Couple wee fallow I let walk on Saturday afternoon.
Cute wee fellas.

----------


## Trout

Took this photo from a local road tonight,I just didnt want to be in the poaching court notices. :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

A few from the weekend.

----------


## Dundee

A few live hares tonight...the buggers didn't drop at that distance with my faithfull .22

----------


## Micky Duck

my girlfriends have come out to play again.

----------


## Micky Duck

ffirst photo is at about 800 yards,and Im guessing 2nd one is about 500yards...now I will go onto google earth and see just how far out my guess is...should be fun.



924 and 683....Piece of piss to guarantee measurement is spot on as first was taken from our accomidation door,leaning on door frame and 2nd was taken using fence post to steady camera.....

----------

